# tube life



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

how many shots do you get on average from tubes? dub dub and 1745/2050?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

We all know the rules; gotta DO what we gotta DO...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, couldn't resist...

...I've never counted shots on any particular set up, but I think that the tubes usually outlast the bands, but others will probably disagree. As far as differences between tubes, I honestly couldn't opine, but I'm a frequent changer; ie, like my gas tank, I'm never below 3/4 full...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

A lot! Probably over 1000 easy.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Agree. I never broke a pair of looped 2040s, which is the biggest I've used. My 1/8" tubes break at the pouch, but if I wrap the pouch holes in Teflon tape I haven't had a breakage yet.

I'm working on some kind of Teflon lubricant that'll fix the problem without unsightly tape.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> Agree. I never broke a pair of looped 2040s, which is the biggest I've used. My 1/8" tubes break at the pouch, but if I wrap the pouch holes in Teflon tape I haven't had a breakage yet.I'm working on some kind of Teflon lubricant that'll fix the problem without unsightly tape.


Where are you sourcing your pouches, bro?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF53 said:


> how many shots do you get on average from tubes? dub dub and 1745/2050?


Well I have been shooting for the past few months using pseudo 1745 and 2050 and so far no problems, the 2050 are very tough ... the 3060 I got a couple of weeks ago are tougher.

I'll be shooting the 2050 and 3060 again this weekend and testing some 1842's also.

I'm going to say I will get somewhere between 500 to 800+ shots per set, maybe more? Tubes are ~9 long cut ~1:1 pseudo and draw is between 38-42 inches. That is for 1745,2050 and 3060.

wll


----------

